# Considering a dog-friendly LGD



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

I am just starting out with meat goats (kikos) and currently have one buck and two does. Anyway, I may be starting a commercial operation with eventually 50+ head goats and would be thinking about getting a LGD... 

The ranch is 1600 acres and free from bears, lions, and stray dogs, but there are coyotes, bobcats, and eagles (regularly hunted, but they are around). 

However, I have hounds that travel miles and miles when hunting and while they are trained to leave livestock alone, I have heard stories of peoples' hounds and other working dogs killed by LGD's. 

I would socialize the LGD as a pup with my hounds, but are there any of the traditional LGD breeds that are less aggressive towards other dogs? The common breeds around here are Pyrenees, Anatolian and Akbash...

Any other helpful tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!:kidblack:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are probably about the same. You will need to properly socialize them.


----------

